# Worst mouse bite ever? Mouse with infected. . . testicles?



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I noticed one of my mice had two extra lumps around where his testicles should be. It also looked like he'd been chewing on them. I squeezed one gently to figure out what it was, and puss oozed out of his foreskin. It's not coming out of his penis, because I saw that too :? and it's just fine. The puss is coming out of his foreskin, from somewhere else. I can't figure out if it's his testicles, or some other infection in the area. I squeezed most of it out yesterday, but of course, it's swollen back up today. . .
And, since this is what happened when I tried to squeeze more out today









(Worst mouse bite I've ever had, not to mention my pinky on my other hand looks the same way. :| )

I'm guessing I need a new strategy.
What should I do for my mouse? Will just antibiotics be able to fix the issue? :|


----------



## mouser (Dec 24, 2010)

Is he housed with other bucks? 
It sounds like a bite to the testicles(standard rodent strategy for driving unwanted males from the breeding competition) abscessed. Antibiotics may help if you can get them into him and onto the wound after the puss is drained.(by a professional that knows how to restrain if not anesthetize the animal for a very painful procedure) if the infection hasn't gone too far. If he's not housed with another buck that might have done this I would suspect more severe issues and euthanize.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I dont like that picture


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm hoping I can avoid having to put him down. He's my only angora buck right now. . . 
Giving him oral antibiotics, and getting them onto the wound, should be no trouble what-so-ever. I just hope it's enough to take the infection down. :?

He is not housed with other bucks, or it would make perfect sense. It looks like it's self inflicted wounds, I think it was from him trying to clean them or something, and actually nipping his own skin trying to fix his own problem. . . Which made it worse, for sure. :|


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

That's horrible  I hope he pulls through and fights off the infection! 

Worse comes to worse, if you ever need any angoras, I'd be happy to give you a few.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey, Rasputin-How old is he?
I just had a male with abcesses scrotum/testicles.....he was actually bitten as a weanling, I think, and the abcess burst about four months later. I squeezed what I could over a period of a few days and used triple anti on the wound every night and some antibiotics. It took about two-three weeks to heal the hole, but just make sure all the pus is out before letting it heal.
I had a rat that gets an abcess every so often so I do this nasty stuff frequently...ha.
My mouse was really a saint with me and let me do it for the most part-I did wrap him in a towel and that seemed to help. I can only imagine that's incredibly painful.

My concern was-is he still viable, or now sterile? I could not tell if the infection was in the actual testicle or housed in the sac, mainly.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

tinyhartmouseries said:


> Hey, Rasputin-How old is he?
> I just had a male with abcessed scrotum/testicles.....he was actually bitten as a weanling, I think, and the abcess burst about four months later. I squeezed what I could over a period of a few days and used triple anti on the wound every night and some antibiotics. It took about two-three weeks to heal the hole, but just make sure all the pus is out before letting it heal.
> I have a rat that gets an abcess every so often so I do this nasty stuff frequently...ha.
> My mouse was really a saint with me and let me do it for the most part-I did wrap him in a towel and that seemed to help. I can only imagine that's incredibly painful.
> ...


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww...poor little guy. I think he's the sibling of the two angora bucks that I have? I can make you some more and meet up with you at the next show if the worst happens. If it's the mouse I'm thinking of then that's such a shame because he is absolutely gorgeous and most likely a total sweetheart on better days. Too bad you can't put a cone on his head like they do for dogs.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

sorry- i quoted myself? I guess?


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

It sounds like a scent gland abcess. I've seen a couple in my older bucks in the past.

I'd suggest cleaning the entire area thoroughly, moistening the area with some alcohol swabs and isolating which scent gland is infected. Then I'd lance it with a 16 gauge needle, abcessed glands either rupture through the skin and drain or continue to drain through the duct. Oral antibiotics once the abcess is drained should be effective, but topical ointment is also helpful, as are cleaning daily with steril saline keeps the abcess material draining until it is healed.

There is probably something in his cage he's been rubbing against to mark that is causing the irritation, a toy, unusually course bedding pieces. It may be a good idea to house him on paper towels or white shredded paper until he's all healed up.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

It is a buck I got from you Cindy, it's the Burmese splashed angora buck. 
I'll try cleaning as much as possible, but I don't think he's going to tolerate me poking or squeezing any more. 
My hopes are that it'll keep draining through his foreskin, and the antibiotics will prevent it from getting worse. . .


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ugh. Sounds utterly awful, especially with a mousie you planned breeding. If anyone can handle this, you are. Hope he improves.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

I've only seen them on older boys[12+months], but the treatment should be the same.

I'd avoid squeezing at all anymore since it appears to have already caused a hematoma to form.

If your not able to lance it, oral antibiotics should work just more slowly, I'd still do a topical ointment to be on the safe side.

Is his temperament poor?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

His temperment is fine. I honestly don't blame him for tearing my to pieces for trying to treat him.
The blood is all mine, not his. :? 
He hardly had any blood come out at all, and I dare say there was none that came out, which is probably a good thing.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Lol, your nicer than me, I'd blame a buck that bite me for just about any reason and drew blood.

From the first post it sounded like the blood was his, lol, thats a lot blood for a mouse, not much for a person, he should be fine, but I wonder what he's marking that caused the initial irritation that brought on the infection.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Some of my boys hang upside down and drag their junk on the screen; that could be very irritating, I suppose, though I haven't seen anything like this. It makes the screens very hard to clean.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

If he's sore he'll also need a painkiller. If something underneath is that sore he keep self-traumatising a painkiller may make it more comfortable and give it time to heal.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm hoping that the antibiotics, and leaving him alone will reduce te swelling, and he can get back to normal. I discovered this problem right when I was about to let him meet his new girlfriend. . . I'm so sad about it now, it could have been -anywhere- else, and he'd be fine for breeding, and I could fix it, but on his -privates- . . . :|


----------



## mouser (Dec 24, 2010)

might this be a genetic health concern that should make one reevaluate his fitness for breeding?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I think it's caused from external injuries. I think he may have nipped or scratched himself first, and then gotten an infection.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

How's he doing? Much better I hope


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

He doesn't seem to be in pain or anything. . . I have given him a few feels :? 
And I don't see any increase in the size of the infection, no swelling, no weeping, nothing that is a bad sign. He's very well behaved, and doesn't seem bothered, but it's definitely still there.


----------

